# (SO) Sobre Funtoo

## JotaCE

Primero que nada y antes de todo no es la idea hacer publicidad de ningun tipo a Funtoo.

Hace ya algunas semanas o meses que Daniel Robins anda trabajando con Funtoo, su nuevo enjendro, que al parecer no es mas que un nuevo Gentoo, Quisiera saber si alguien de por estas latitutes ya lo probado (yo quiero hacerlo), que ventajas y desventajas tiene respecto a Gentoo. dudo mucho que sea mas ligero o mas eficiente, sin probarlo pienso que puede ser solo un berrinche de Robins pero haber que saben ustedes.

No sean malos platiquenme si?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

hasta donde yo sé, drobbins está suministrando stages actualizados compilados para varios tipos de subarquitecturas x86, tiene su propia herramienta para crear stages y ha montado el árbol portage sobre git con algunos añadidos suyos.

Osea, yo entiendo que son complementos de gentoo, no es una copia de gentoo ni mucho menos. 

No he usado su herramienta para crear stages pero si he usado mas de una vez sus stages para instalaciones nuevas.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> hasta donde yo sé, drobbins está suministrando stages actualizados compilados para varios tipos de subarquitecturas x86, tiene su propia herramienta para crear stages y ha montado el árbol portage sobre git con algunos añadidos suyos.
> 
> Osea, yo entiendo que son complementos de gentoo, no es una copia de gentoo ni mucho menos. 
> 
> No he usado su herramienta para crear stages pero si he usado mas de una vez sus stages para instalaciones nuevas.
> ...

 

Y que tal andan estos stage? si trabajan bien? el rendimiento que tal? yo me imagino que debe ser mas o menos el mismo no?

----------

## afkael

esto es lo que no entiendo de linux, y que odio, odio, odio... Desconozco las razones por la que Daniel está alejado de Gentoo, no tiene relación con mi planteo.. sino es esa mania de que haya más distros que usuarios. Me instalé Gentoo porque es el más personalizable que el resto, una filosofía similar tiene arch, aunque sus paquetes son binarios (voy a ser bueno, portage también puede instalar binarios, pero voy a mirar para otro lado), el resto, son compilaciones de software... Voy a tolerar el tema de los administradores de paquetes (tengo la impresión de que se pueden instalar los administradores de paquetes en cualquier sistema, aunque puede que no.. no lo se) y de los paquetes mismos (.deb, rpm, tar, run y todo lo que anda dando vueltas), pero.. es necesario? hay alguna razón que justifique tantas distros? existen diferencias que justifiquen considerar Funtoo diferente de Gentoo?

No aporto nada al tema pero quería descargarme un poco porque me da la impresión que las cósas se hacen sin fundamentos o quedan en el olvido (si, así como ubuntu -kubuntu, xubuntu, y toda la familia- es "Linux para la humanidad" ¿?)

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Y que tal andan estos stage? si trabajan bien? el rendimiento que tal? yo me imagino que debe ser mas o menos el mismo no?

 

es lo mismo si, sólo que los stages están actualizados y te ahorras trabajo. No sé como está el tema ahora mismo, pero creo que gentoo está distribuyendo tb. stages oficiales mas actualizados. 

Drobbins añade tb. algunos ebuilds mas y retoca alguno que otro en su árbol, o eso tengo entendido, me pareció leer que iba a añadir todo lo que está en el overlay sunrise p.ej. pero no tengo ni idea sinceramente, creo que sólo lo he usado una vez y tampoco me he fijado mucho en las diferencias, que en cualquier caso creo que van a ser mínimas.

 *Quote:*   

> existen diferencias que justifiquen considerar Funtoo diferente de Gentoo?

 

no tiene nada que ver con lo otro que comentas creo yo, lo que hay en Funtoo son complementos de gentoo tal y como lo veo yo, no es una copia ni nada por el estilo.

 *Quote:*   

> hay alguna razón que justifique tantas distros?

 

las fuentes están ahi y si a alguien no le gusta ninguna de las distros que hay por ahí y tiene los conocimientos y el tiempo necesario, puede currarse su propia distro. Es asi de "sencillo"  :Razz: 

Lo que es discutible es si es contraproducente el que haya tantas distros, yo creo que si lo es en determinadas cosas pero es algo intrínseco a este mundillo.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

La razón de tanta diversidad es meramente de naturaleza humana (y tan humana). 

Es imposible poner de acuerdo a todo el mundo. Las razones para crear una nueva distro o hacer un fork de un proyecto pueden ser tan diversas como las razones que llevan a dos personas a darse de tortas: razones filosóficas, razones prácticas, desacuerdos en las políticas de desarrollo, desacuerdos sobre las prioridades del proyecto, objetivos incompatibles o incluso razones personales (simplemente hay gente que es incompatible, no importa cuan impersonal quieran hacer la relación).

Sin una mente común que dicte y gobierne es imposible que todos estén de acuerdo en todo.

En cuanto a las intenciones de drobbins, no tengo ni idea de cuales son y tampoco sigo el proyecto de cerca, así que no puedo hablar por él. Si es cierto que he usado sus stages de gentoo porque simplemente ahorran tiempo. Creo que es una tontería instalar con un stage de hacer 1 año y luego tener que recompilarlo todo.

----------

## afkael

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no tiene nada que ver con lo otro que comentas creo yo, lo que hay en Funtoo son complementos de gentoo tal y como lo veo yo, no es una copia ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> 

 

entonces es necesario crear un nombre y un logo diferente?

 *Quote:*   

> las fuentes están ahi y si a alguien no le gusta ninguna de las distros que hay por ahí y tiene los conocimientos y el tiempo necesario, puede currarse su propia distro. Es asi de "sencillo" 
> 
> Lo que es discutible es si es contraproducente el que haya tantas distros, yo creo que si lo es en determinadas cosas pero es algo intrínseco a este mundillo.

 

Claro que todo lo bueno es malo a la vez, yo no propongo una unificación absoluta.. sólo digo que la diversificación es excesiva... Tu mismo planteas si es contraproducente, ni si quieras mencionas que pueda ser producente.

 *Quote:*   

> Sin una mente común que dicte y gobierne es imposible que todos estén de acuerdo en todo.

 

Te invito a que releas tu frase porque sonó espeluznante... además de que con una mente común que dicte y gobierne no tenemos porque estar de acuerdo o si?... me parece que te referís mas bien a imposición pero... no estamos en un foro de linux?  :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *afkael wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sin una mente común que dicte y gobierne es imposible que todos estén de acuerdo en todo. 
> 
> Te invito a que releas tu frase porque sonó espeluznante... además de que con una mente común que dicte y gobierne no tenemos porque estar de acuerdo o si?... me parece que te referís mas bien a imposición pero... no estamos en un foro de linux? 
> ...

 

Quizás no escogí las mejores palabras, lo que quería decir es que sin una cabeza dictadora, la fragmentación y la diversidad de opiniones es algo inevitable. En MS no vas a encontrar este tipo de "problemas", porque es una corporación con un objetivo comercial muy definido y no hay cabida para forks, para disensiones ni para opiniones ajenas al objetivo de la empresa. Tú (es un "tú" impersonal, por supuestl), como programador, puedes pensar lo que te apetezca, pero si no haces el trabajo por el que te pagan te vas a tu casita. Resultado, no se duplican esfuerzos pero nadie tiene libertad para cambiar algo si no le satisface.

En Linux no hay una cabeza visible que dicte un objetivo común, y cualquiera puede hacer un fork siempre que le apetezca. Hay variedad de objetivos, y es por eso que cada uno hace lo que le da la gana. Y eso a mi me parece bien. Quizás sea cierto que a veces se duplican esfuerzos, y quizás sea cierto que fijar objetivos comunes es una buena cosa, pero solo si el consenso surge de forma natural, y no como algo impuesto. Si una comunidad tiene necesidades que son irreconciliables con los objetivos de las distros ya existentes no hay razón alguna por la cual no deberían crear su propia variante. 

Son dos modelos radicalmente opuestos, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes (a estas alturas no creo que haga falta decir cual de los dos es el que yo escojo). La libertad de Linux puede no ser perfecta, ningún modelo lo es. Pero creo que vale la pena. A veces incluso de la duplicación de esfuerzos se aprende, y muchos de estos esfuerzos duplicados terminan convergiendo en algo mejor.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Claro que todo lo bueno es malo a la vez, yo no propongo una unificación absoluta.. sólo digo que la diversificación es excesiva...
> 
> 

 

Ahí entiendo que para ti la diversificación es más bien un obstaculo.

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Te invito a que releas tu frase porque sonó espeluznante... además de que con una mente común que dicte y gobierne no tenemos porque estar de acuerdo o si?... me parece que te referís mas bien a imposición pero... no estamos en un foro de linux? 

 

Ahi entiendo que consideras necesario lo que provoca la diversificación.

----------

## afkael

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *afkael wrote:*   Claro que todo lo bueno es malo a la vez, yo no propongo una unificación absoluta.. sólo digo que la diversificación es excesiva...
> 
>  
> 
> Ahí entiendo que para ti la diversificación es más bien un obstaculo.
> ...

 

debiste haber terminado de leer la frase: "sólo digo que la diversificación es excesiva..."

Podría explayarme un poco en cuanto al concepto de la libertad (total, soy libre de hacerlo   :Very Happy:  ) pero seria desvirtuar el tema (  :Cool:   :Cool:   se entendió?), entonces vuelvo al comentario que hice antes..

las diferencias son tan notorias como para identificarse de otra manera?

 *Quote:*   

> es lo mismo si, sólo que los stages están actualizados y te ahorras trabajo. No sé como está el tema ahora mismo, pero creo que gentoo está distribuyendo tb. stages oficiales mas actualizados. 
> 
> Drobbins añade tb. algunos ebuilds mas y retoca alguno que otro en su árbol, o eso tengo entendido, me pareció leer que iba a añadir todo lo que está en el overlay sunrise p.ej. pero no tengo ni idea sinceramente, creo que sólo lo he usado una vez y tampoco me he fijado mucho en las diferencias, que en cualquier caso creo que van a ser mínimas.

 

yo no digo que no tenga la libertad para hacerlo, pero si es un acto más bien caprichoso no creo que se esté haciendo un buen uso de la libertad.

Si hubiese una diferencia entre desarrolladores esas diferencias deben estar fundadas, y ahí la "mente común" debe intervenir para "mediar" (no dictar) y alcanzar un acuerdo. Claro, estoy suponiendo que las diferencias no son del índole personal.

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

Como os coméis la cabeza, echad una partida a la gameboy  :lol:

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo probaré Funtoo cuando tenga nuevo disco duro, se ve entretenido, aunque creo que al final acaba uniéndose de nuevo a Gentoo.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No sé como está el tema ahora mismo, pero creo que gentoo está distribuyendo tb. stages oficiales mas actualizados. 
> 
> 

 

Aun esta en experimental la cosa, pero funcionan perfectamente o por lo menos en la ultima instalacion que hice, hara cosa de un mes utilice uno de ellos y sin problemas.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-719732.html

Salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Yo probaré Funtoo cuando tenga nuevo disco duro, se ve entretenido, aunque creo que al final acaba uniéndose de nuevo a Gentoo.

 

Plenamente de acuerdo contigo, Estoy haciendo una instalacion limpia de Funtoo y en realidad termina uniendose con Gentoo.

Las dos diferencias que veo como lo dijo el colega es que Funtoo tiene su arbol portage montado sobre git, que funtoo usa OpenRC.

Ahhhh y la otro es que trabaja con la rama de software de pruebas 

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

Noveo que trabaje mas rapido, ni que trabaje mejor ni nada al estilo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mi experiencia personal:

Estoy en el medio de una instalación de Gentoo tomando como base un stage de Funtoo.

Al primer o segundo reinicio se pierden unos cuantos nodos en /dev y el sistema queda inutilizado incapaz de bootear por completo. Esta es la segunda vez que me pasa lo mismo, en dos pc diferentes.

En lo que a mi respecta, paso de Funtoo en caracter de definitivo e irrevocable (Y mientras escribo esto, descargo un stage3 oficial).

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Mi experiencia personal:
> 
> Estoy en el medio de una instalación de Gentoo tomando como base un stage de Funtoo.
> 
> Al primer o segundo reinicio se pierden unos cuantos nodos en /dev y el sistema queda inutilizado incapaz de bootear por completo. Esta es la segunda vez que me pasa lo mismo, en dos pc diferentes.
> ...

 

He probado Funtoo ahora que reinstale, apoyo lo que dice Inodoro, el stage de Funtoo (para instalar Funtoo) no me funcionó, fue perdida de tiempo, al final un raro congelamiento de pantalla (según yo no cometí errores). Descargué un stage de Gentoo actualizado de la página de Funtoo y ese si funcionó bien, con esa instalación trabajo ahora.

----------

